# Suggestions



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

Hello

Im going away for a week, any more suggestions.variations of recipes for high protein flap jacks, muffins, home made protein bars, cakes??

I dont normlly bother but i never feel like eating much when away, so i would not get ANY protein until i eat at 7pm to 9pm at night!

(plus i enjoy cooking)

Cheers!


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

Now I just told you the other day, take the week off! Enjoy it, just keep doing your daily conditioning in your case.


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

ChefX said:


> Now I just told you the other day, take the week off! Enjoy it, just keep doing your daily conditioning in your case.


 Since that post we had a chat and you have told me to EAT in turkey so, any bulking recipes??


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

yep...

one part alcohol, two parts fun, three parts food, four parts sex.

go and enjoy yourself, drop the diet (as in eat alot of what you want) and just do a smidgen of the daily conditioning so y9ou feel good.


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

ChefX said:


> yep...
> 
> one part alcohol, two parts fun, three parts food, four parts sex.
> 
> go and enjoy yourself, drop the diet (as in eat alot of what you want) and just do a smidgen of the daily conditioning so y9ou feel good.


 OK OK OK OK OKO K if I have to !!!!

LOL ........ CHEERS!!! :beer:


----------

